# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Tilt Slab Above Ground Pool

## Relentless

Hi Guys, Does anybody know anything about using tilt slab technology for pools? I have heard of it somewhere....  
I want to build a pool at our new place and there is an embankment which falls away fairly steeply not far from the patio area. I am thinking of cutting a flat pad out of the hill and putting in an above ground pool with some decking across to the near side. 
Could use a normal steel above ground pool but prefer something more substantial and I want salt which I know to be incompatible with steel pools. 
I don't have a big budget so was thinking of building a rectangular box about 9 x 4.5 using tilt slab sides, put bedding sand in the bottom, radius the internal corners and put a liner in it. 
Can't see why it wouldn't work? And when the kids grow up I can sell it or dump it. 
Any suggestions or feedback welcome?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I would want to know they seal the joints before anything else. 
Many of the tilt slab buildings have major problems in this area so take your time and investigate what system/s they use would be my advice. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The tilt slabs would have to be banded with steel to cope with the water mass and probably lined with poly. Might be better to go to school on an open top concrete water tank with a poly liner.  
Years ago we had an inground pool that was essentially a sand base inside a concrete ring beam, walls of interlocked compressed cement sheeting and a poly liner draped over that.  And a coping form to hold it all togethe...worked a treat.

----------

